# POM or Delrin type drip tips



## Viper_SA (12/11/15)

Hi,looking for "plastic" drip tips for my Cyclones. Something that keeps a bit cooler than the stainless steel tip. Specifically looking for a green tip. Neon green would be a bonus. Also looking at other colors. Sort of the same style as the attached pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (12/11/15)

Have a squiz here .. http://vaporize.co.za/drip-tips/


----------



## vaporize.co.za (12/11/15)




----------



## vaporize.co.za (12/11/15)




----------



## Viper_SA (12/11/15)

Thanks, but not really what I'm looking for. The silicone tips are the right shape, but the have a pretty loose fit. I have 10 of them. Don't want anything wide-bore, should be a small airway from start to finish. Like Nautilus mini's tip, but slightly smaller in ID.


----------

